# Power Supply for HD5850!!!



## george101 (Oct 15, 2009)

am planning to get myself an hd5850 graphics card as soon as it is available. but am having a CM extreme power 500W spms now and it has only 1 4-pin PCI-E power connector while 5850 requires two 75W 6-pin PCI-E power connectors. please specify the least expensive power supply that can power a 5850 and meet my power req... my system spec : C2Q 9550, MSI P45, 1TB+(500x2)GB HDD, 2x2GB DDR2, etc

should a corsair 550W be enough??? if not which one should i go for???


----------



## desiibond (Oct 16, 2009)

GlacialPower 650AA
Corsair VX550W


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

^Antec EA650W is also good for him.


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 16, 2009)

Corsair HX 750 and HX 850 are the best PSUs in the world. They are modular and come up with 7 Year warranty. 

If you want to Over Clock your HD5850 as well as PSU go for any of these PSUs. If budget is a constrait for you, you can go for less expensive HX 620.

Goodluck


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

HX620 is for 7.4k. Non-modular is the way to go I think, although modular rocks.


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 16, 2009)

Last october I purchased HX 620 for 6.8K. If Budget is a constraint he can go for TX 650 which is also good. But he need atleast a 600W PSU for OCing HD5850 and QX9XXX


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 16, 2009)

Either HX620W or TX650W your choice...go for any of these two..........



> Windows VISTA Ultimat*um* 64


um?


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

maverick786us said:


> Last october I purchased HX 620 for 6.8K. If Budget is a constraint he can go for TX 650 which is also good. But he need atleast a 600W PSU for OCing HD5850 and QX9XXX


That is why I suggested the GlacialPower 650AA @ 4.5k it is the most VFM PSU. Gives 88-92% efficiency. This one and Antec EA650W can easily handle upto 750W loads.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 17, 2009)

What are your other hardware , would you be overclocking ? Is your psu of power plus series or just extreme power ? 5850 is based on 40nm technology and does not consume much power . It will easily work on 500w extreme power plus psu if you use a 6 pinn converter but is not recommended . If you are not into overclocking and not using more then 4 hdds and 2 optical drives and 5 fans !! the corsair vx400. vx450 is enough for you but if you have money to burn then go ahead and spend more then 5k on a psu to be future proof or should i say  waste of money . I am currently using my freinds 4870 on my rig which consists of e7500 @ 3.2ghz , 2 hdd's , dvdrw and 3 fans on a coolermaster 500w extreme power plus using a 6 pin converter and everything is superfine . Remember 4870 requires more power then 5850 !


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2009)

I'd say a big NO to the CM Extreme series. CM Real Power is what he should be looking at. Maybe it can handle the 5850, although I have my doubts as it consumes only 19W on idle, but around 190W on load, so to be safe, OP is better off with a better PSU.


----------



## asingh (Oct 17, 2009)

Why are we suggesting such high PSU to him.

The max power pull the HD5850 will ever do is 180W.

He is more than good to go for a 550W. Even a 450W one will do, if it has 2 PCI.Express 6 pin connectors.

GPU = 200W (max + OC)
CPU = 200W (max + OC)

That takes care of the big chunks. No ways will he need a 650W PSU. Heck I run my Crossfire on that, with GPUs hardly as efficient as the 5xxx series.


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2009)

The VX450W doesn't have 2x PCI-E. Is there any way we can make that 1xPCI-E use both sockets on the GPU?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 17, 2009)

Dude...settle for a VX550W Corsair..

Me on the same...only my config is X4 620....+ HD5850(this week )


----------



## asingh (Oct 17, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> The VX450W doesn't have 2x PCI-E. Is there any way we can make that 1xPCI-E use both sockets on the GPU?



We can take two Molex(each from a separate rail), and create 6 pin via a molex to 6 pin converter.

*www.erodovcdn.com/erodov/reviews/guide/pci-e-connector/pci-e-power-connector-3.jpg

Or he can go for the VX550 which has one PCI-E 6 Pin and one PCI-E 6+2 Pin. 2nd solution is more elegant, cause he also has good overhead.


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2009)

Is the molex to PCI-E 6+2 pin converter available? I might need to buy when I get a GPU. Thanks for the image and answer to my query *asigh*.


----------



## asingh (Oct 17, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Is the molex to PCI-E 6+2 pin converter available? I might need to buy when I get a GPU. Thanks for the image and answer to my query *asigh*.


 

Yes it is readily available. I picked them up easily from Nehru Place. Else if you order from Lynx -- Amarbir can source them. In Nehru place one was RS 250.

You can also get this type:
*www.getprice.com.au/images/uploadimg/1041/350__1_11CAB-POWER46.jpg

This take one molex input and makes it a PCI-E 6 pin. There is a huge debate on the net, about which type to use.  The first type I showed will require two molex from your rails, this type will require 1 molex from a rail. I used a mix of both. Since I needed 4 x PCI-E 6 Pin. 2 nodes I used from the native TX650, 1 node I created using 2 molex -->1 PCI-E 6 Pin, and one node I created 1 molex -->1 PCI-E 6 Pin. This way I had a total of 4 PCI-E 6 Pins for the Xfire.

People say if you use 1 molex -->1 PCI-E 6 Pin it creates a load on the rail, and using 
2 molex -->1 PCI-E 6 Pin balances the load out evenly. I kept my rails free when I created the fabricated PCI-E 6 Pins, and system is running just dandy....!


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 17, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Is the molex to PCI-E 6+2 pin converter available? I might need to buy when I get a GPU. Thanks for the image and answer to my query *asigh*.


I got it for just 25bucks  , BTW it is also provided with most of the cards .
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Techalomaniac said:


> I'd say a big NO to the CM Extreme series


CM extreme series are of two types ie extreme power which is old and crap and extreme power plus which is a recent product and a better one too , many people confuse them due to their name .


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. @ *rohan* Please post some review links which show better performance. When the CM Real Power Pro 460W is available for 3.5k, why go for the extreme series at all. The real power series is great.


----------



## george101 (Oct 18, 2009)

rohan_mhtr said:


> I got it for just 25bucks  , BTW it is also provided with most of the cards .



does powercolor 5850 provide Molex to Pcie connectors???

guess i will be going for vx450


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 18, 2009)

Krow said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. @ *rohan* Please post some review links which show better performance.


Her you go , its the review for 500w extreme power plus which i am using currently 
*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/728
Also notice the difference between extreme power and extreme power plus series .
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


george101 said:


> does powercolor 5850 provide Molex to Pcie connectors???
> 
> guess i will be going for vx450


I guess so but better watch any unboxing video of 5850 on youtube , you would get a clear idea of whats in the box .
BTW vx450 is a great choice and you you wont have to worry at all .


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2009)

^The plus looks good, with 75% efficiency at 45 degrees. But no match to real power pro still.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 18, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^The plus looks good, with 75% efficiency at 45 degrees. But no match to real power pro still.


Ya but considering its price its ok , i got 500w power plus for 2.8k where else real power 460w ,  when i inquired last month at lamington was about 3.85k !! for which you can get a vx450 , a much better deal .


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2009)

One member got the CM Real Power Pro from Bangalore for 3.5k, where it is a great deal. Also, the Gigabyte 460W @ 2.5k is a killer deal.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 19, 2009)

VX450 is bare minimum.


----------



## otpsurvive (Oct 22, 2009)

GPU	
Radeon HD 4870	
Radeon HD 5850	
Radeon HD 5870

Max. Board Power (TDP)	
160W	
151W	
188W
respectively

That being the Power consumption, depending on your other components and future upgrades, you need to choose a power supply. If you’re getting the 5850, then I assume that you wouldn’t be upgrading the GPU at least for a year. So, that being the case a decent 450W or higher power supply should work fine. You should start with the Corsair VX450 and look higher. Anything rated higher than this is fine as long as it delivers what it is rated at. The local PSUs rated at 500W may actually give only 250 or 300W which then becomes a huge problem. So, choose a PSU that is 80PLUS certified.


----------

